# From Bad to worse



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Guys, 

Today my worst fear was realized, my car was broken in to. My rear driver window was smashed and my new Alpine deck (purchased on Saturday), my 12"JL Sub and Amp were also stolen.  

Anyways I have to wait till Monday to get an estimate on the window and both deep scratches on two doors. 

Does anyone know roughly the price of replacing a window? Or a good place to go? I live in the Toronto area.

Thanks guys.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today my worst fear was realized, my car was broken in to. My rear driver window was smashed and my new Alpine deck (purchased on Saturday), my 12"JL Sub and Amp were also stolen.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the bad news.

Where was it parked though? nightime or daytime break-in? sounds like very desparate thieves if they decided to smash the rear window and no alarm or security system could stop that from taking place I guess...bastards!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*sorry to hear*

That really sucksssss,
Sorry to hear about this; it kind of gave me a queazy feeling reading your post...

If you have an Alpine deck don't you have a detachable face, and did you take it off ???

Also, where was your amp & sub located ? in the back ? was your tonneau cover on?

For your window, here in QC, we have a place called "Lebeau" which handles not only the glass replacement but also the coordination with the insurance company, perhaps you have a similar repair shop you could go to in your area.

keep your "spirits up" Thinspirits.
& good luck.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

thats bad what happen to your x-trail. i was planning to put a w7 jl sub and amp on my x-trail too! but im havin second thought to put an a alarm first b-4 that. i also live in richmondhill ontario and often hangsout in toronto


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear, that really sucks.... So did they crawl through the window, or just unlock the door to disable the alarm?

It would seem the Factory alarm LED did not even deter them one bit, and they knew it was entry only.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys to answer all your questions. 

It was a daytime break-in and im not sure if they crawled through the window. I dont think that they did - I think they either opened the hatch and pulled everything out there. My Backseat and trunk were in shambles, the toneau cover was on, im sure because they saw it was they figured something was hidden.

There is one thing good that comes out of this - all my glove boxes we open except for the one right in fornt of the driver. I had my 150$ sunglasses in there - and if they knew that it was a glovebox Im sure that they would have stolen them aswell. 

I guess maybe for my next sub maybe I will get one that fits in the spare wheel area. or something a lot smaller.

I have phoned my dealership (ALTA) and they recommended a place to bring it - so I will be bringing it there on monday.

Thanks for the support guys. Hopefully everything gets resolved.
And I get my xy running again.


I forgot to mention that there was another dude - who faired way worse then me - he had an Integra and his window was also smashed and his system also gutted, but they left his car on blocks and stole his rims and tires.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

You would have thought the factory alarm would have triggered once they opened any doors. inorder to have it not trigger they would have to break the glass, unlock the door from the inside, then open the door.

Thats too bad the Nissan factory alarm LED (blinking) is so hard to notice, esp in the daytime. However it seems they knew the simple way to bypass the factory alarm anyway. 

Anyway, hope everything returns to some normal order for you.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Man! I'm sorry to hear about that. 

Our X-trails here in the Philippines doesn't come standard with an alarm. But because of all the modifications I've put in, I've invested in one. Another advantage in our country is we can tint our windows all around. That way its actually difficult for anyone to see what's inside. Its too bad that isn't the case in other countries.

I hope you get your X-trail back in order Thinspirits. When you do, maybe your spirits wouldn't be so thin anymore?


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Crappy deal.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> You would have thought the factory alarm would have triggered once they opened any doors. inorder to have it not trigger they would have to break the glass, unlock the door from the inside, then open the door.


Is this an accurate description of how the X-Trail's alarm system works? If so, any common criminal knows how to jimmy a door open or trip the innner lock. 

A friend has a 99.5 Pathfinder. Once I reached in through an open window to unlock the door, and the factory alarm went off when I unlocked it. So the X-Trail's alarm system isn't as good as that?

For $200 installed you can get an third-party alarm system that will go off if any door is opened, has an ignition immobilizer, 2-stage shock sensor, and ties into the power locks. So the wholesale cost to include it in a new vehicle would be peanuts. Which suggests the X-Trail's system isn't up to scratch.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

hey my dealer is alta nissan too! and i know in philippines u can tint window as dark as u want, u can even tint the windsheild. it just the law here on ontario that u can only use a legal shade of tint...........damn canadian law!


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Izombie said:


> it just the law here on ontario that u can only use a legal shade of tint...........damn canadian law!


So you're pulled over. Speeding...whatever. The cop is approaching your car. You're gonna hope he can clearly see your hands - I know he does.

I've always maintained tinting your car is one of dumbest things you can do. Dumber than adding a spoiler.

The law is there for a reason.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

chansen said:


> So you're pulled over. Speeding...whatever. The cop is approaching your car. You're gonna hope he can clearly see your hands - I know he does.
> 
> I've always maintained tinting your car is one of dumbest things you can do. Dumber than adding a spoiler.
> 
> The law is there for a reason.


Chansen,

The legal limit for window tinting here in Australia is 35%, but you can get away with 20% as the cope can still see what’s happening inside the car.

Tinting is not only for show, here in Australia we get super hot days and we need all the UV protection we can get to shield us from the sun. Tinting is especially useful when you park the car outside for extended period of times. The temperature inside the car can climb-up to 60 degrees C and without window tinting; you'll be able to fry an egg on the steering wheel 

Windscreen tinting is a big No, No here and in fact this the 1st time I hear that it's allowed in any country.

As for adding a spoiler...well, it's matter of personal taste, some people add spoilers, and some others add wings LOL  as long as accessories are made for a car, there will be drivers trying them on, I can’t call this dumb.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

As in Jalal's case, the temperatures here are scorching. For example in the last two weeks, the ambient temperature here has not gone below 37 degrees... even at night! You can sweat simply standing outside. Tinting is definitely a comfort issue here. When temperatures are that high, tinting the front also becomes helpful since the sun exposure through the windshield is usually the most because of its angulation compared to the others. In general, the front tint is much lighter than the sides for driving visibility reasons. Most of the time, the front tint is the mirror type where rays and hopefully heat are reflected off the surface.

Tinting here in the Philippines is actually a safety issue as well. For reasons that can be difficult to go into without an extended discussion, it is oftentimes better for outsiders not to know who is in the car when one comes and goes.

As to the cop issue, usually if you are pulled over by a cop, it is easy enough to roll down the windows before the cop gets to your window/door. If you're pulled over by a cop car, the cop still needs to park his car behind you, run the plates through his computer, etc. That is more than enough time to roll down the windows. And if you're pulled over by a cop on foot, you can already roll down the windows as you come to a stop. Either way, by the time he/she comes up to you, he/she will already have clear view of what one is doing inside. The only time one wouldn't roll down the windows is when one has something to hide. And not doing so would definitely attract suspicion.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

But what about the rear window? Light tinting, sure. But I see so many cars that must flaunt the Ontario law, because I can barely make out the driver.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Don't get me wrong chansen. While living in the US I did not tint any of my cars. It is against the law in the States I stayed in. In another locale where tinting has practical uses and where not tinting would actually be a disadvantage (like where I am now), I don't think it should be a big issue. In thinspirits case, its too bad that cars could not be tinted otherwise the thieves would've simply moved to a target that they're sure would be worth the trouble and risk of breaking into.

In the end, its to each his own.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Update:

Hey Guys,

I heard from the bodyshop today and the damage was about $2100. Bodyshop said that they will hopefully have everything fixed for me by friday. Although there is a slight snag as the window is on back order. :thumbdwn: 

The damage that is being take care of is
- replace the rear driver side window (obviously)
- repaint driver door from key job or something
- repaint rear driver door 
- replace molding around window on both doors as it was scratched by some instrument
- they may also be replacing my rear inside arm rest as when the window was smashed it cut up the plastic on the arm rest.

So we'll see - I'll keep you guys updated on all the pricing for everything just incase you want to know.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Thinspirits,

I live in the GTA too. In what neighborhood did the break-in happen, out of curiosity?


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

It Actually happened at the Malton Go Station 

At the corner of Derry and Airport - next to the Int'l Center.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> Is this an accurate description of how the X-Trail's alarm system works? If so, any common criminal knows how to jimmy a door open or trip the innner lock.
> 
> A friend has a 99.5 Pathfinder. Once I reached in through an open window to unlock the door, and the factory alarm went off when I unlocked it. So the X-Trail's alarm system isn't as good as that?
> 
> For $200 installed you can get an third-party alarm system that will go off if any door is opened, has an ignition immobilizer, 2-stage shock sensor, and ties into the power locks. So the wholesale cost to include it in a new vehicle would be peanuts. Which suggests the X-Trail's system isn't up to scratch.


I'm not sure, that was just my understanding of it that the factory door locks are all that arm and disarm the system. It may have some smarts built in that requires a unlock command from the remote, and may still trigger if you unlock from the inside.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

whatever we do to protect our car, there's always somebody try to steal or vandalize other cars (uneducated assmunchies). all i can say is, if theres a door ding on my car and i suspect the car besieds me have done it. he/she might get a new sets of tires 4 to be exact and some paint job.

i see people in parking lots, especially women who got kids. they just swing thier doors like they own the whole parking lot. that irritates me.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Izombie said:


> i see people in parking lots, especially women who got kids. they just swing thier doors like they own the whole parking lot. that irritates me.


I hear ya, one time I was going into a groccery store and I noticed this woman who was just done unloading her shopping cart. She just launched it across the driveway without even careing what it may hit. It did hit another car and she just drove away.... How ignorant is that? 

Those careless doorswings are bad too....


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Thinspirits said:


> Hey guys to answer all your questions.
> 
> It was a daytime break-in and im not sure if they crawled through the window. I dont think that they did - I think they either opened the hatch and pulled everything out there. My Backseat and trunk were in shambles, the toneau cover was on, im sure because they saw it was they figured something was hidden.
> 
> ...


Geez man, what part of Toronto do you live on? Sounds like someone doesn't like you or your friend. I would watch closely for any suspect.


----------



## jaime (Jan 21, 2007)

Dude, sorry to hear that...not to make you suspectful or anything but... here in Panama if you buy a stereo, and it gets stolen three days after, then don´t buy again in the same store, something (someone) may be crooked there. Hope everything solves right


----------

